# Наушники для цифрового баяна Roland FR-3bx



## alexkor (20 Дек 2016)

Всем привет! Захотелось приобрести хорошие наушники, дабы услышать звук во всей красе, который баян Роланд вообще способен передать. Что посоветуете из огромного выбора? Интересуют наушники закрытого типа, дабы не слышать днем "перкуссию" домочадцев и дворовых жителей). Так же важно звучание и встроенных духовых инструментов. Стоят ли того Roland RH-300 или есть лучшая альтернатива?


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2016)

За эти деньги я бы посмотрел на Audio-Technica ATH-M50X, BeyerDynamic DT 770 Pro или Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Все три более высокого класса чем Roland.


----------



## ze_go (21 Дек 2016)

kep (21.12.2016, 00:55) писал:


> Sennheiser HD 280 Pro


жуткие наушники! голова, как тисках, два дня потаскал - отдал назад в магазин, да и басят не по-детски((((


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2016)

ze_go писал:


> kep (21.12.2016, 00:55) писал:Sennheiser HD 280 Proжуткие наушники! голова, как тисках, два дня потаскал - отдал назад в магазин, да и басят не по-детски((((


А дужку разогнуть? Что касается басов - все закрытые наушники мощнее басят, за то и ценятся. Но это мое мнение, я пользую все три фирмы (разные модели), все хороши по-своему.


----------



## alexkor (21 Дек 2016)

kep писал:


> За эти деньги я бы посмотрел на Audio-Technica ATH-M50X, BeyerDynamic DT 770 Pro или Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Все три более высокого класса чем Roland.


Спасибо, изучаю... Люди пишут, что для раскрытия всего потенциала подобных наушников необходимо подключать через усилитель, а если слушать через портативные устройства, плееры и телефоны этого не получишь. С этим соглашусь. Насколько полно Роланд выполнит такую задачу, что там в нем встроено по усилению звука? Из всего перечисленного пока остановился на BeyerDynamic DT 770 Pro  80 ОМ.


----------



## ze_go (21 Дек 2016)

kep (21.12.2016, 09:28) писал:


> то касается басов - все закрытые наушники мощнее басят, за то и ценятся


не скажите... вон, те же Шуры 840 (были в пользовании) и те же Баеры 770,  и из последних, с Тесловскими динамиками (вообще очень впечатлили -звук, как у открытых, очень прозрачный, с отличной сценой и детализацией) очень не басят. Сенхи страдают перебором по низким. При чём не инфрабасом, а так, в районе "большой октавы"))


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2016)

alexkor (21.12.2016, 14:10) писал:


> Люди пишут, что для раскрытия всего потенциала подобных наушников необходимо подключать через усилитель, а если слушать через портативные устройства, плееры и телефоны этого не получишь.


 Думаю, это перебор. 600-омные студийные, хай-энд - те да. 
Все перечисленные 32-64 ом, прокачиваются нормально, тем более что у Роланда вполне приличный усилок.


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2016)

ze_go (21.12.2016, 18:11) писал:


> с Тесловскими динамиками (вообще очень впечатлили -звук, как у открытых, очень прозрачный, с отличной сценой и детализацией)


 Согласен, детализация очень хороша. У меня сейчас Beyerdynamic DT 1350 - маленькие, для дороги. Звук детальный необычайно. Они, кстати, могут быть неплохим компромиссом - закрытые, но без ломового баса.


----------



## avm (22 Дек 2016)

Извините, что может быть не совсем в тему: восприятие на слух звука вещь индивидуальная. Кому басы ломовые, а кому вполне нормально. А ещё я заметил, что с возрастом высокие и низкие перестают остро слышаться. По крайней мере, у меня как тот все больше на средние частоты перевалило))


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2016)

avm (22.12.2016, 11:11) писал:


> А ещё я заметил, что с возрастом высокие и низкие перестают остро слышаться


Известно про возрастную деградацию слуха на высоких - остаеся 12-15 килогерц. А вот по низким - не знаю о таком.


----------

